
A tool to build Docker images and orchestrate containers using only Ansible - wtcross
https://github.com/ansible/ansible-container
======
hbogert
if this works as advertised, I was waiting since the beginning of docker for
this. Never quite understood why the possibilities to interface with docker
during build are only through a Dockerfile.

